# Why did you buy a faster bow?



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

Thats pretty good. I am hoping by putting this in the tuning forum we get some educated resposes. Let's see.


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*Faster*

I wanted a newer bow and it just so happened that the 09 Katera is a little faster than my 05 Vipertec. I still have my Vipertec and it is still a great bow.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Didn't buy them fast, just made them fast. Personal challenge I guess. Had a little help from Roskoe and Bert.


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

I got mine (Katera) mostly for antelope hunting. The speed goat, at least when spot and stalk hunting, is often engaged at longer distances. Sometimes there isn't time to use the rangefinder, or you range the animal and it moves a little before you get the shot off. But for larger game, the heavier arrows can be propelled to some pretty hefty levels of KE with a faster bow. So far, the only down side I have seen is that the Katera is just a tad bit louder than my Vectrix.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

because i have a short dl and only pull 60#. most bows are slow at my dl so i wanted more speed for more ke and momentum at my dl. rytera alien x is smooth, fast and holds amazing and i can shoot the bow better than my 7 year old slow bow. gives me more confidence when im drawing on a animal knowing i have more power.

so i put faster is better. since i could shoot it easy and the speed made it better for me.


----------



## fatboy84 (Dec 12, 2006)

I had lost interest in bowhunting and hadn't bowhunted for over 5 years....I wanted to get back into it and my old PSE was about 10 years old.


Decided I wanted to stoke the fire so i bought an 05 Allegiance. Much faster and flatter shooting than my old PSE F2 Maxis.

So.... I bought faster because of choices available.

Now, I think of buying faster so I can shoot a lower draw weight and still get the speeds and KE I desire.


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

I wound up with a faster bow because I wanted:

A: single cam (fewer tuning issues-better accuracy)
B: true center shot (fewer tuning issues-better accuracy)
C: compact size
D: beyond parallel limbs (lower recoil-better accuracy)
E: inherently quieter
F: better technology=more consistency=BETTER ACCURACY

The addition speed was a benefit of secondary importance to me.

Gee, by the looks of this I was looking for better accuracy!


----------



## BullElkKiller (Mar 13, 2007)

I hunt the Open Country here in the West and wanted less Trajectory/less flight time. 70-80 yard shots present themselves often and sometimes it's impossible to get within 40 yards. I have always been able to get the job done with slower bows at long range but thought the extra speed would make it a little easier. I went from shooting about 235fps 15 years ago to now shooting 312 fps. Guess what?? It is alot easier with the faster bow. The faster bow is just as accurate as the old ones with way less trajectory.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Because Warp Speed will rule the land!


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

I've been out of the 3D game for about 5-6 years prior to this year and my yardage judging sucks, so I need that little bit of flatness that the speed provides. I tried doing a 3d shoot with my indoor bow, which is significantly slower than my usual 3D bow, and I ended up with more than a few misses and 2 lost arrows.


----------



## garywayne (Nov 21, 2008)

Pretty much just updated the bow. I had a '01 Reflex Bighorn that I had bought just to try out bow hunting and see if I liked it. Needless to say eight years and a few deer later and it was time for a new bow and it seems like everything has just gotten a lot faster.


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

Well I can relate to the guys who wanted a fast bow for judging yardage. Its make a real difference.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

Nuwwave said:


> Well I can relate to the guys who wanted a fast bow for judging yardage. Its make a real difference.



yep. 
Plus, something inherently cool! I know its immature, but still cool!


----------



## Stroketech (Jul 20, 2009)

*Speed,*

I like speed to keep my travel and arc to a min. Flat shooting is great. I love the C2 cams on my ultra elite. I am very impressed however with my dads 60lb monster shooting 318fps.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

I moved from 50% let-off to 80%, which allows better and more comfortable shooting.
:hello2:


----------



## MS Sportsman (Jan 30, 2009)

I voted other. I bought an 82nd this year and my main reason was I've never had a fast bow and just wanted to know what it was like shooting and hunting with one.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

I also voted other. I wanted faster because I can shoot the same speed with lower poundage and have the newer advance technology with better accuracy. See I am a finger shooter and accuracy plus forgiving is high on my list, alittle extra speed didn't hurt either. dd


----------



## Nuwwave (May 20, 2009)

Alot of you guys are marking other and saying you wanted a faster bow because you have a short draw, but your not explaining why do you want a fast bow.


----------



## 25years3Martins (Jun 19, 2009)

*Taking Longer Shots*

I just bought the 09 Warthog so I could shoot out past 35yards...which is all I needed when Living in Wisconsin...now in Colorado...35 yards isn't happening. My old bow I wouldn't even consider past 35 yards...I won't take a bad shot. I am drilling paper plates @ 60yards, looking to get way more accurate than that before shooting a monster @ that distance, but fun to practice either way.

to answer your question officially...I need to be able to take longer shots...I need the speed.:darkbeer:

328FPs 385grain arrow 30" draw, whisker biscuite, peep and D-loop 72lbs




Nuwwave said:


> Alot of you guys are marking other and saying you wanted a faster bow because you have a short draw, but your not explaining why do you want a fast bow.


----------



## jbryant (Apr 22, 2009)

I selected other. The reason is because I was in the market for a compound. Went and shot a few at the local pro shop. I liked the center pivot parallel limb idea. Speed wasn't the real issue for me. I wanted something I could shoot.


----------



## 8up (Jun 15, 2009)

Helps with kinetic energy for short draw shooters like me...26.5".


----------



## Swanyriver (Nov 5, 2008)

Upgrade.
Went from SQ2 which I still love and deeply feel regretful for cheating on her, but the new Quest XPB 32 was what was invited home yesterday.
Flatter shooting, better let-off and also smoother IMO even than the old single cam. I work in a shop so I can tinker with the tuning issues. So far I love it, the old girl is still with me don't think I could part with her. Cool new accesories also with the new one.:shade:


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

I don't really use them for the top end speed potential, I like getting 70lb performance from a 60lb bow. My 60lb Supertec/Turbotec is as fast as a 70lb Vipertec with the same arrow weight. On the otherhand, I do find the almost instant click/pop of my Katera with a 320gr Victory at 20yds, to be satisfying. The Krony tells me 312-315fps. It's 20fps faster than any bow I've ever hunted with, so I'm looking forward to cranking back on a couple critters this fall.

Each year I pick up some speed, and without starting an AT war, I've come to suspect that faster arrows = faster kills. Even when shooting 1" cutting diameter heads.


----------



## moto1 (Nov 28, 2008)

just happened to be in the market for a new toy at the time and this one just simply felt right


----------



## Warlocke (May 8, 2004)

It was just a welcome addition to the technology that I was looking for in a new bow.

Parallel limbs, short AtA, light weight, smooth draw, adjustable D/L on the cam, low hand shock and minimal noise at the shot = Alien X.


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

Kind of biased bunch of options up there don't you think 

- Same speed at lower poundage for many of us with oldmanitis 
- To create more KE for shorter draws at reasonable poundages.
- Flatter trajectory with heavier arrows.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## GimpyPaw (Aug 10, 2008)

I bought a faster bow because I can't for the life of me find any advantage to a slower bow.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

And the winning answer is:



GimpyPaw said:


> I bought a faster bow because I can't for the life of me find any advantage to a slower bow.


----------



## Archie (Jun 12, 2004)

*faster*

It was the one thet felt the best in my hand


----------



## Passin'Thru (Jul 15, 2008)

*Couldn't help it.*

My last bow was a Bear Whitetail II. Couldn't help but to pick up some speed.
When I start getting self-concious about my General's 273fps. I break out the old bear and lob a few at 40yds. Always makes me feel a little better.


----------



## GMM (Jun 19, 2004)

I cant vote on the poll, I actually slowed down on mine, but not much. I wanted a smoother quieter bow and ended up with a commander. It isnt much slower, but a lot quieter and smoother.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

I bought the bow that felt the best to me. It just happened to be faster.


----------



## Profitup (Mar 9, 2009)

Wanted a flat shot. Like flat to 30 yards. Monster on order like flat to 40 better.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I had a recurve and a long bow. I asked a dealer about compounds. he handed me an '08 Firecat and said that he really thought I'd like it. I did.

It wasn't an educated decision :teeth:

Still, after learning more, I'm happy with the choice.

Eventually, I'd like to pick up hunting, given time and legality, and KE is a good thing, and it doesn't seem to hurt the accuracy or smoothness of the shot. If I miss, it's because I screwed up.


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*Other*

I chose "other" because there are several reasons for shooting a faster bow. First off for hunting the mountains for goats and also for open terrain hunting out west. The flatter the trajectory the better for that style hunting. 

Another reason is that you get more kinetic energy for free. 

If you are going to draw a bow say at 70lb with a bow that has a 7" brace height that shoots 335fps compared to a bow that has the same draw and brace height and shoots 305. It's a no brainer for me. The faster the better.

Those with a short draw should shoot a lower brace height bow because the power stroke can be the same for a longer brace height with a longer draw. Let's say a guy with a 30" draw and a 7" brace height bow (Draw of string is 23 inches 30"-7")has the same situation as a guy with a 28" draw and a 5" brace height, (Draw if string is 23", 28-5). This shows the forgiveness of the brace height to be the same, both strings when released both travel 23"

I know many guys that shoot the speed bows, if you want to call them that that, can still out shoot the "slow and accurate" bows. It's all preference really. Slow doesn't necessarily mean accurate. I don't realy care what others shoot, but I'll admit I love the speed!!!!!I think guys should shoot what they like, drive what they like, and enjoy our great sport as intended.


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

I have two reasons for buying a faster bow. The first was the new Limbsaver Deadzone design. The bow is great, and quiet when it is timed and tuned to factory specs. (This can be done on your bow stand!) The second reason I bought a faster bow is that I wanted to shoot heavy arrows faster for more KE; my "old" Deadzone and new Speedzone both do that.


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm 27" draw and only like to shoot 60lbs. I wanted to shoot a hunting arrow weighing at least 400grains and still be shooting in the 260-270fps. range for K.E. The Bowtech Equalizer fit the bill just fine!!:shade:


----------



## blazer36 (Mar 29, 2009)

*hmmmmmmm*

to shoot less poundage and get the same efect as my high poundage wich plays into guessing yardage and all the above i also have short draw and im getting older and have shot 70 80 pounds for along time just to keep up with the long draw boys that can do the same because of draw length and i still want to be comp. on the 3 d range 280 is fast enuff


----------



## firefighta115 (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a 27 in draw length, have the draw weight maxed out at about 73lbs on a 07 Alley and still only shoot a 354gr goldtip/mechanical BH 304 fps. I have to cheat everyway i can with a short draw length...(IBO for 07 Allegiance speed mods= 336 fps) I wish I had longer arms.....

I realize some people are asking why do you '' need'' a fast bow, well, I guess its the same reason I need a motorcycle that run the 1/4 in under 9.5....:smile_red_bike:


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

Doesn't speed affect KE? I mean that's like asking why you buy a hotter load for a rifle, it's a silly question. If it's faster it can kill more effeciently.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

25years3Martins said:


> I just bought the 09 Warthog so I could shoot out past 35yards...which is all I needed when Living in Wisconsin...now in Colorado...35 yards isn't happening. My old bow I wouldn't even consider past 35 yards...I won't take a bad shot. I am drilling paper plates @ 60yards, looking to get way more accurate than that before shooting a monster @ that distance, but fun to practice either way.
> 
> to answer your question officially...I need to be able to take longer shots...I need the speed.:darkbeer:
> 
> 328FPs 385grain arrow 30" draw, whisker biscuite, peep and D-loop 72lbs


Where you in colorado ?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

> Pleas explain


I didn't.:tongue:


----------



## badcopnodonut!! (Feb 27, 2009)

*I bought a faster bow because*

I thought is was time to upgrade.Nothing really wrong with my Q2{8 years old} but I made the mistake of shooting a friends Drenalin.The difference to me was night and day.Not only was it faster{278 to 297},it was much smoother and little to no shock.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

I bought my X-Force in 07. I went and shot everything I could lay hands on & it picked me. I loved the bow from the first shot.


----------



## hunterculp81 (Apr 10, 2009)

shoot lighter pounds and still good speed


----------



## dmason390 (Jun 30, 2008)

For me it's about mananging KE. If I desire to shoot 60 KE for a particr species of game and I know that I need to shoot ~260fps to pull that off with a 400gr arow. I have a choice, a mod. fast single cam bow with 8 inch brace that will get there @ 70# or a faster bow which will get there @ 60#. That 10 pounds difference in draw can make a significant difference in muscle fatigue, ease of draw and extended holding time while aiming. Even more, a lighter draw weight might be easier to handle in extreme cold.


----------



## martinmania (Aug 20, 2007)

i bought a faster bow because i'm cool like that and it was the best shooting bow that i could find


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

I really don't know why I bought the Omen. I've been shooting for a long time and I've always stayed away from the speed bows mostly because they were loud, and they alway feel like they are going to jump out of your hand. So I picked just wanted to be a big dog. I noticed that alot of the bows people mention aren't really what I would consider speed bows. Anyone looking for a true speed bow should take a serious look at the Omen.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I actually bought a slower one.


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

I shoot a 7.0 Reezen. When i shot it for the first time it just felt right, so now I have it.


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

I just wanted a new bow and it wasnt any faster than my 1998 hoyt raptor the new bow is a lightsout it was what I could afford and I am not sorry I got it I love it if I had more money I would probably get a bowtech


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Nuwwave said:


> So what was your justification for buying a faster bow?
> 
> Did you have a particular reason of just thought it was better without knowing why.
> 
> BE HONEST NOW.


I chose "Too shoot certain arrows," however it is because I hunt and shoot 3-D with the same set up. I want to shoot a 400 grain arrow and still be around 282-288 fps WHILE shooting 50-60 pounds!


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

to reduce draw weight /increase arrow weight = more ke /momentum less work same speed in the end


----------



## CamoRoss (May 4, 2010)

I got caught up in the marketing campaign. Bought a 2010 pse dream season and hated it....


----------



## dave.frost (Sep 16, 2010)

I hated waiting for my arrow to get to the target. Faster bow = less wait.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

speed = KE


----------

